
ZFS: The Last Word in File Systems Part 1 (2008) [video] - throw0101a
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRoUC9P1PmA
======
throw0101a
Jeff Bonwick and Bill Moore presenting at the SNIA Software Developers'
Conference, Sept 2008. Some timestamps:

* 00m00s Intro

* 08m45s ZFS Layering Architecture

* 25m00s Copy-on-Write Transactions

* 44m00s Data Integrity and Checksums

ZFS: The Last Word in File Systems Part 2 [1]:

* 00m00s RAID-Z: Data/Parity Distribution with dynamic stripe width

* 09m15s Resilvering/Rebuilding

* 19m55s Disk Scrubbing

* 23m10s 128-bit Pointers

* 28m33s Performance

* 33m51s Dynamic Striping

* 40m30s Variable Block Sizes

* 46m30s Integrated Flash Memory (SSD) Support

* 53m22s Hybrid Storage Pool Example

ZFS: The Last Word in File Systems Part 3 [2]:

* 00mm00s Demo of using ZFS

* [1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwCXVp_u86o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwCXVp_u86o)

* [2] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybjdAEUfXzw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybjdAEUfXzw)

